# nismo S-tune any good or over priced?



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

will the nismo s-tune shocks for my b15 be any good? or does it barely lower anything at all?
i saw the website and it' $1000 and i must have a dealership install it to keep my warranty

is it worth it? how much does it lower?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lowers .8 in front and .6 in rear. iirc they are 30% stiffer than spec v suspension. as far as quality, it is excellent and anyone who has crappy roads but wants to lower their car should go with this kit. the drop is not so much that you lost all ride quality, but it makes the care look and perform better.

if you want a serious drop, the koni yellows are great and the full tein basic/ss kit is obvioulsy a champ. if you drive on poor quality roads, you will not like these. if you dont want a poor ride quality, dont get these (minus SS which iirc is adjustable).


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

how much would the labor run me? i HAVE to do it at a dealership to keep my warranty


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

keep your warranty on what? iirc springs and struts are wear and tear, and they probably wouldn't replace them under warranty anyways

if they're telling you that you'll void your warranty on everything with those, they're talking out of their ass


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they are an S tune product meaning they carry a warranty and do not void. get it done somewhere else for cheaper; dealers could charge you over a grand for the install.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Zac said:


> they are an S tune product meaning they carry a warranty and do not void. get it done somewhere else for cheaper; dealers could charge you over a grand for the install.


well any product that you buy should be under warranty if it's installed at a shop. i don't see how nissan can make you get it installed there to keep the warranty on them. 
i wasn't really meaning the warranty on the actual struts, i was thinking he said other parts on the car weren't going to be covered because of the struts


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

b15chik said:


> well any product that you buy should be under warranty if it's installed at a shop. i don't see how nissan can make you get it installed there to keep the warranty on them.
> i wasn't really meaning the warranty on the actual struts, i was thinking he said other parts on the car weren't going to be covered because of the struts


if the problem was caused by the struts, it will be voided....
lets say in the rare scenario where the strut blew up and the wheel flew off, they wont cover it and say it was modified thats why it happend... or if i had S-tune, they would say it wasnt install by us, thats why it happened....

if it really doesnt connect to much, i would like other cheaper brands that lowers more, i was really looking for 1 inch or 1.5 =/


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, the nismo to me doesn't look lowered at all. i'd just go for a set of teins


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the Nismo suspension is more for someone who wants more performance than looks, anything you get is a trade off,so do your home work! as for the warranty, sounds like your dealer just wants to make an extra buck or 3 off you




by the way...... hi Shannon!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hi george!!!!! i miss you! :fluffy:


----------

